# How to store corrugated tin



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I've finished the equipment storage shed, and still have about 150+ sheets left over. These are mostly 10' and 12' sheets of heavy gauge metal.

What is the best way to store it so it will remain in it's current condition?

If storing that much tin is impractical, what is used tin worth? 
They are all 26 1/2" wide.

Thanks

B


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Painted? I have seen galvanized deteriorate if the sheets are all together and hold moisture for a long period. I would think painted would too. If good condition, 1/2 of new or scrap price....James


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Is it just galvanized or does it have a color finish on it? The color finish is more durable. Put down boards, cinderblocks, pallets, whatever you have to get it off the ground. Stack it inside your building or tarp it if you have to leave it outside.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I wonder if it would help to sprinkle a little gravel between the sheets so it can stay dry?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

fishhead said:


> I wonder if it would help to sprinkle a little gravel between the sheets so it can stay dry?


If you don't mind it getting scratched up! If you wanted to have "air space" between each sheet you would need a bunch of little wood blocks and plenty of time on your hands to make the stacks.

We bought the "tin" for our barn several years before we actually got it built. (I hate to call it tin, it is corrugated STEEL if it is the good stuff.) It was stored outside, barely off the ground on some 4 X 4's and with a tarp over it. Sheets all stacked together. Some of the sheets looked dirty towards the ends, I think it was mildew, but the actual finish was unharmed. If it is good material, that finish will last. The "paint" is actually applied before the currugating is done, it is that tough.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

This is all galvanized steel, not painted. We're in humid central Louisiana.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If it's *dry *when you stack it, and it's *sheltered*, it should be fine for quite a while.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Keep it off the ground. Also, if it will be uncovered, make one end higher so water can run off. Ive got a couple large stacks of cor steel and today noticed that since I had them blocked up level, water was holding on the stack. Also, youll need to either strap them all together or put something on top of the stack to weight it down. Ive had sheets go flying in 60 mph winds.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bentley said:


> This is all galvanized steel, not painted. We're in humid central Louisiana.


Inside or outside storage? It is used so not as important. Keep off the ground and covered well, you could even take 4 sheets (2 wide and extra length for protection) and a few short 2xs and build a roof of its own. One end higher so if any moisture got in there it would run out....James


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you have the room, it could be stacked in a rectangle rather than a single pile, alternating the sheets so the ribs provide an air space between them


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

whatever you decide on, make sure you don't put a big ol "steal me" sign on it, by having it visible to the road...

Used tin is worth more than it was new, just a decade ago. I simply refuse to buy old tin for more than the original owner paid for it.

Note: make sure you never get the 'packing oil' on you.... it'll blister your hide! BTDT!


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Keep it out of the weather and it should be ok... but let rain sit on it stacked and it will start to corrode slowly, or at least some of the zinc will start to 'flower' and powder off in places, especially towards the ends where its been cut. But I would think it would take many years for it to be ruined... heck if I was closer I'd make you an offer on the whole stack.... just finished framing my own machine shed last week and haven't bought the metal yet!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If it were mine, I would set it up in a slanted position (under a shelter or not). The lower end would be on something that would not hold water and the upper end would be tied to something stable and firmly planted in the ground or attached to something that is firmly planted in the ground.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

After reading all the responses, I decided to store it as follows;

1. All of the 12' tin is stacked outside. I had several short 1 x 4's left over after a concrete pour, so I cut them to 24" long, then ripped 3/16" strips off the sides, and used these to separate each sheet. My tin stack is over 4' high, but at least they are not in contact with each other.

2. Half of the 10' sheets are stored by sliding behind the 4 x 6 posts, and resting on the wall lath.

3. The other half is stored vertically against one end wall, resting on treated lumber.

4. The small number of 8'rs are currently scattered and waiting to be stored. Since they are not in the best of condition, I will store them on pallets, with stickers between each sheet.

I think the above will work until I either use them or sell them.

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions and ideas.

B


----------



## HMAN (Sep 15, 2008)

they are shipped new from the plant with a very thin layer of oil on them. they store for years that way in our lumber yard.

you could reoil them. very thin layer though.... just wipe them down with a rag with oil on it. and oil will work. cleaner the better.


----------

